# تحميل بيانات srtm والتعامل معها



## د جمعة داود (13 يونيو 2009)

تحميل بيانات SRTM والتعامل معها

نموذج SRTM هو أحد و أهم و أشهر نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية Digital Elevation Model أو DEM التي تعطي بيانات الارتفاعات (التضاريس) علي مستوي العالم كله ، وأيضا هو نموذج متاح مجانا علي الانترنت.

الجزء الأول: تحميل بيانات SRTM

توجد طرق عديدة و مواقع انترنت مختلفة لتحميل بيانات ارتفاعات أي منطقة جغرافية من نموذج SRTM. وسنتناول هنا واحدة من أبسط و أسرع هذه الطرق وهي التحميل المباشر (باستخدام بروتوكول ftp من موقع وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا). ويجب ملاحظة أن بعض برامج الاتصال بالانترنت (وخاصة من سيرفرات بعض الجهات الحكومية) لا تدعم بروتوكول ftp الخاص بتبادل الملفات عبر الانترنت – وهو المختلف عن بروتوكول http العادي المستخدم في عرض صفحات الانترنت – ويجب أولا ضبط إعدادات برنامج الانترنت – سواء الاكسبلورور العادي أو أي برنامج متصفح آخر – ليدعم تشغيل ftp قبل البدء في الخطوات التالية.

الخطوة الأولي:
الدخول لسيرفر بيانات نموذج SRTM من الرابط:
ftp://e0srp01u.ecs.nasa.gov/srtm/version2/

وسنجد 3 مجلدات للبيانات:

SRTM1 وهو النموذج الذي يتمتع بقوة توضيحية أفقية horizontal resolution تبلغ 1 ثانية (أي حوالي 30 متر) وهذا يعني أن المسافة الأفقية بين كل نقطتين متتاليتين معلوم الارتفاع عندهما تبلغ 30 متر. وللأسف الشديد أن هذا النموذج معلن فقط للأراضي الأمريكية وسري لباقي دول العالم حيث أنه أدق نماذج SRTM الثلاثة.

SRTM3 وهو النموذج الذي يتمتع بقوة توضيحية أفقية horizontal resolution تبلغ 3 ثانية (أي حوالي 90 متر) وهذا يعني أن المسافة الأفقية بين كل نقطتين متتاليتين معلوم الارتفاع عندهما تبلغ 90 متر. 

SRTM30 وهو النموذج الذي يتمتع بقوة توضيحية أفقية horizontal resolution تبلغ 30 ثانية (أي حوالي 900 متر) وهذا يعني أن المسافة الأفقية بين كل نقطتين متتاليتين معلوم الارتفاع عندهما تبلغ 900 متر. 

الخطوة الثانية: للتحميل من نموذج SRTM3 :

بمجرد الضغط مرتين double click علي مجلد SRTM3 في الرابط:
ftp://e0srp01u.ecs.nasa.gov/srtm/version2/srtm3/
سنجد البيانات مقسمة في مجلدات كل مجلد يغطي قارة بأكملها.



الخطوة الثالثة:
إذا أخذنا مثال لبيانات قارة أفريقيا (أي دخلنا داخل مجلد Africa) سنجد الملفات مرتبة بأسمائها ، واسم كل ملف يحدد المنطقة التي تغطيها بيانات هذا الملف.



الخطوة الرابعة:
لتخزين ملف معين هناك طريقتين:
بالضغط بالزر الأيمن للماوس علي اسم الملف ستظهر قائمة نختار منها أمر "نسخ إلي مجلد" copy to folder وباختيار هذا الأمر نحدد اسم المجلد (علي الهارد ديسك) المطلوب نسخ الملف إليه.
أو يمكن اختيار أمر نسخ copy ثم من الويندوز نذهب للمكان المطلوب النسخ إليه ثم نضغط الزر الأيمن للماوس ونختار لصق paste (مثل طريقة نسخ الملفات في الويندوز العادية).



ملاحظات مهمة جدا:

أولا: طريقة تقسيم ملفات SRTM3 داخل مجلدات بأسماء القارات تمت بحيث قسمت الأرض إلي مربعات يغطي كل مربع قارة بأكملها. لكن هذه الطريقة أثارت مشكلة: لوضع مربع جول قارة أفريقيا بأكملها فقد دخلت بعض أجزاء من غرب قارة أسيا داخل هذا المربع الكبير! وأدي هذا إلي وجود ملفات تغطي غرب آسيا داخل مجلد قارة أفريقيا ، وخاصة الملفات التي تغطي غرب المملكة العربية السعودية علي سبيل المثال:

ثانيا: حجم كل ملف من ملفات نموذج SRTM3 يبلغ أقل من 1.5 ميجابايت فقط ، أي أن تحميل الملفات لن يستغرق وقتا طويلا.

الخطوة الخامسة: للتحميل من نموذج SRTM30 الأقل دقة أفقية:

بنفس الطريقة السابقة (لنموذج SRTM3) نضغط مرتين double click علي مجلد SRTM30 في الرابط:
ftp://e0srp01u.ecs.nasa.gov/srtm/version2/srtm30/
سنجد البيانات هنا مقسمة بصورة مختلفة. كل مجلد يغطي منطقة جغرافية تبلغ امتدادها في اتجاه الشمال 50 درجة وتبلغ امتدادها في اتجاه الشرق 40 درجة ، ويكون أسم المجلد هو الحد الشمالي الغربي للمنطقة. 

مثال:
المجلد e020n40 هو المجلد الذي يغطي المنطقة التي حدها الشمالي الغربي هو أسم الملف ، بمعني أن هذا الملف يغطي منطقة تنتهي شمالا عند دائرة العرض 40 ش ، وتبدأ غربا من خط الطول 20 ق. ومن حجم منطقة كل مجلد يمكننا استنتاج أن الحد الجنوبي لهذه المنطقة يساوي دائرة العرض 10 ج (أي جنوب خط الاستواء) والحد الشرقي للمنطقة يساوي خط الطول 60 ق. وبالتالي فأن هذا المجلد يغطي تقريبا: مصر و السودان وجزء من ليبيا من قارة أفريقيا بالإضافة لجميع الدول العربية الواقعة في قارة آسيا.


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 يونيو 2009)

الخطوة السادسة:
بالدخول داخل مجلد e020n40 (كمثال) سنجد مجموعة من الملفات. الملف الأساسي منهم (المطلوب تحميله) هو الملف الذي له امتداد extension يساوي .dem.zip (حجمه 24 ميجا) والذي يمكننا تحميله بأي من الطريقتين السابق شرحهما في الخطوة الرابعة.




الجزء الثاني: تجهيز بيانات SRTM للتعامل معها في Arc GIS 

للأسف فأن نوع ملفات SRTM (بعد فك الضغط عنها unzip ببرنامج winzip أو برنامج winrar) ستكون من امتداد hgt ، وهو نوع من الملفات لا يستطيع برنامج Arc GIS التعامل معها مباشرة. 

ولحل هذه المشكلة نستخدم برنامج Global Mapper الذي يستطيع قراءة و فتح ملفات hgt وإعادة تصديرها export لصيغة Arc GIS كالآتي (سنأخذ مثال ملف SRTM30 المذكور في الخطوتين السابقتين وسنشرح هنا بالنسخة 9 من Global Mapper وهي نفس الخطوات للنسخة 10 من البرنامج).

نشغل البرنامج ، ثم نختار أمر Open your own data files وهو الأمر الخاص بفتح ملفات موجودة علي الكمبيوتر مسبقا.


نختار الملف المطلوب ونضغط Open .


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 يونيو 2009)

بعد عدة ثواني سيتم تحميل الملف وتكون صورة تضاريس المنطقة كالآتي:


من قائمة File نختار Export Raster and Elevation Data لتصدير البيانات الشبكية ومن القائمة الثانية نختار نوع الملف المصدر ليكون Export Arc ASCII Grid وهي الصيغة المناسبة لبرنامج Arc GIS من شركة ESRI.



إذا لم نريد إجراء أي تغييرات (يفضل في أول مرة) نضغط OK مباشرة.


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 يونيو 2009)

أما بعد ذلك فيمكننا التحكم في الملف المطلوب تصديره ، فكمثال إذا كنا نريد حفظ بيانات منطقة معينة وليس كل المنطقة الجغرافية التي يغطيها الملف الحالي فيمكننا الدخول في قائمة Export Bounds وتحديد حدود المنطقة المطلوب تصديرها من خلال أمر Lat/Lon (Degrees).





وبذلك نكون قد حصلنا علي ملف تضاريس (من صيغة asc) يمكن إدراجه مباشرة في برنامج Arc GIS واستنباط خريطة كنتورية – وخرائط أخري كثيرة – لأي منطقة جغرافية في العالم.

أدعو الله أن يكون الشرح مفيدا للجميع ، ولا تنسونا من دعائكم بظاهر الغيب.

____________________________________________ 

ملحوظة: تم تقسيم الشرح في عدة موضوعات لان الموضوع الواحد - في هذا الملتقي - لا يقبل أكثر من 3 صور !

كما تم رفع خطوات و صور الشرح كاملة – في ملف – للمكتبة الرقمية في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Download%20SRTM%20Data%20Ar.pdf

_________________ 
لتحميل الملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يونيو 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ROUDS (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ونفعك الله بالعلم النافع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (15 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله قيك
وجزاك الله خيرا
وجعل مجهوذك هذا في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة إن شاء الله
موضوع ممتاز ومتمز
*


----------



## eng_nezar (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور مع ملاحظة عدم إمكانية حفظ نسخة من خطوات الشرح


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا دكتور . رغم اننا ننتظر منك الكثير 

ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## لولاينا (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدكتور المبدع دوما جمعه داود لدي تساؤل بسيط هل تعني ب الدقه المكانيه 30 اي 30x30 اي 900 مقدار البكسل الواحد
وشكرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 يناير 2010)

لولاينا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الدكتور المبدع دوما جمعه داود لدي تساؤل بسيط هل تعني ب الدقه المكانيه 30 اي 30x30 اي 900 مقدار البكسل الواحد
> وشكرا


 
نعم ... الدقة المكانية في هذه النماذج تعبر عن طول البكسل (الخلية) الواحد ، أي أن مساحة البكسل = 30×30 م مثلما ذكرتي أختي الفاضلة.

لكني أعتذر عن استخدامي استخدام مصطلح "الدقة المكانية" مع أنه مصطلح شائع في مراجع عربية كثيرة مع أنه خطأ ! ، لان البكسل يعبر عن "الوضوح المكاني" أو Resolution وليس الدقة Accuracy ، والرجوع للحق فضيلة !


وفي هذا المجال أو أن أشير لوجود نموذج ارتفاعات رقمية DEM اخر مجاني أيضا وأسمه ASTER وهو تطوير ياباني/أمريكي مشترك و تم اطلاق موقعه المجاني علي الانترنت منذ شهور قليلة فقط (يونيه 2009م) ووضوحه المكاني Resolution يساوي 30 متر ، ويمكن تحميل ملفات أي منطقة في العالم من الرابط:

http://www.gdem.aster.ersdac.or.jp/search.jsp​ 
والخطوات تتكون من: 

- التسجيل في الموقع وهو مجانا
- البحث بثلاثة طرق: من الخريطة ، تحديد أسم الملفات المطلوبة ، تحديد إحداثيات المنطقة المطلوبة.
- تحديد مجال الاستخدام (أختر أي نوع)
- تنزيل الملف download 


بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله.


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعة
مشكور جدااااااااااااا يا دكتور علي جهدك المبذول في هذا المجال جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك كما اود ان اهنئك علي هذا الموضوع الشيك الجديد وبحق نحن كنا بحاجه اليه


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور جمعة داود
بارك الله فيك علي ماقدمته وما تقدمه لنا في هذا المجال الذي بلا شك زيادة خبرات مهندسي المساحة في الوطن العربي فشكراااااااااااااا لك كثيراااااااااااااااااااا 
وعندي عدة اسئلة في هذا الموضوع 

* كيفية ضبط برنامج الانترنت لكي يدعم ftp سواء انترنت اكسبلورر او google chrome لاني عندي كلاهما 
ولم استطع الدخول كما اني ادخل الي النت من خلال فلاشة نت خاصة بشبكة الاتصالات السعودية

**ما دقة هذه البيانات التي احصل عليها من تلك الطريقة

*** ما هي الطرق الاخري ومواقع الانترنت الاخري لتحميل بيانات الارتفاعات وهل هي متاحة وما دقة كل منها 

*** هل هناك شركات تعطي بيانات ارتفاعات اعلي دقة بمقابل مادي وما هي تلك الشركات ودقة كل منها

**** سؤال اخر بعيد عن الموضوع اود ان اشترك في google erth ولم اعرف كيفية الاتصال بالشركة 
وما المقابل نظير الاشتراك

ارجو الا اكون قد اثقلت عليك ولكن اود ان اغترف بقدر ما استطع 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 يناير 2010)

- عن FTP:
طبقا لمعلوماتي البسيطة أنه لا يوجد ضبط خاص للتعامل مع بروتوكول ftp ، لكن أحيانا بعض خوادم الانترنت تمنع هذا البروتوكول وخاصة في السعودية !!! فمثلا أنا لا أستطيع العمل به من داخل شبكة الجامعة - التي أعمل بها في السعودية - لكني أستطعت العمل بسهولة من المنزل حتي لو نوع المودم dial-up العادي. 

- عن دقة DEM: 
نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية العالمية لن تكون - بالطبع - دقيقة جدا وانما أهم مميزاتها أنها مجانية و تغطي العالم كله وأحيانا ذات وضوح مكاني resolution جيدة فعلا مثل ASTER الذي له وضوح مكاني = 30 متر فقط. لكن الدقة (أي مدي جودة الارتفاعات ذاتها عند مقارنتها بالحقيقة) فأعتقد أنها ستكون في حدود عدة أمتار.

- عن DEM أخري: 
هناك العديد من النماذج العالمية المتاحة مثل GTOPO30 و ETOPO5 بالاضافة الي SRTM وكلهم متاحين علي الانترنت في عدد من المواقع ، لكن ASTER هو النموذج الاحدث و الاكثر وضوحا مكانية Resolution.

- عن شركات DEM: 
لا أعرف ذلك علي وجه الدقة ، لكن بصفة عامة: يمكن استنباط نموذج ارتفاعات رقمي من عدة مصادر مثل: قياسات مساحة أو GPS ، مرئيات الاستشعار عن بعد ، الصور الجوية ، ترقيم الخرائط الكنتورية. وبالتالي فمن الممكن لأي شركة متخصصة أن تقوم بانشاء نموذج ارتفاعات رقمي لمنطقة معينة - بمقابل مادي - و دقة يحددها العميل بنفسه.

- عن Google Earth Pro: 
لا أعرف ذلك أيضا !! لأني للاسف أستخدم نسخة غير أصلية crack من هذا البرنامج !!!! وهي نسخ موجودة في منتديات كثيرة جدا 


بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## ezy_sh (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا دكتور


----------



## علي فؤاد (15 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا دكتور جمعة 
هناك موقع تابع لشركة google earth لو ادخلت له ملف kml مرسوم عليه مسار او نقط او مضلع (ادوات الرسم علي جوجل ايرث) يعطيك تلك النقط سواء النقط العادية او نقط المسار او نقط المضلع وعليها الارتفاعات ولن تلك الارتفاعات غير دقيقة (الارتفاعات علي جوجل ايرث كما هي ) وهذه الدقه من 16 الي 20 متر هل الارتفاعات التي احصل عليها من ftp لها نفس الدقه
هذا هو الموقع

http://www.nearby.org.uk/elevation-kml.php


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 يناير 2010)

علي فؤاد قال:


> الف شكر يا دكتور جمعة
> هناك موقع تابع لشركة google earth لو ادخلت له ملف kml مرسوم عليه مسار او نقط او مضلع (ادوات الرسم علي جوجل ايرث) يعطيك تلك النقط سواء النقط العادية او نقط المسار او نقط المضلع وعليها الارتفاعات ولن تلك الارتفاعات غير دقيقة (الارتفاعات علي جوجل ايرث كما هي ) وهذه الدقه من 16 الي 20 متر هل الارتفاعات التي احصل عليها من ftp لها نفس الدقه
> هذا هو الموقع
> 
> http://www.nearby.org.uk/elevation-kml.php


 
هذا الموقع يقول أنه سيحصل علي قيم الارتفاعات من عدة مصادر ويسمح للمستخدم أن يحدد المصدر المطلوب ، وهذه المصادر هي (طبقا لصفحة الموقع):

WebService to use: 
geonames.org SRTM3 (Worldwide: SRTM data, 90m grid spacing)
geonames.org GTOPO30 (Worldwide: GTOPO30 data, 1km grid spacing)
earthtools.org (US & Europe: SRTM data, 90m grid spacing) 
gisdata.usgs.net (Worldwide, various spacing) 

أي أن الموقع أما أن يستخدم نموذج الارتفاعات الرقمية SRTM3 أو نموذج GTOPO30 والوضوح المكاني Resolution للاول = 90 متر بينما للثاني = 1 كيلومتر.

أما عن الدقة فأعتقد أن دقة SRTM3 تكون عدة أمتار بينما ستكون أسوأ قليلا بالنسبة للنموذج القديم GTOPO30. أي أن هذه الدقة هي فعلا ماستحصل عليه اذا أستخدمت بروتوكول ftp لكن ميزة هذا الموقع أنه سيحصل - نيابة عنك - علي الارتفاعات مباشرة بدون أن تضطر أنت لتحميل ملفات DEM نفسها ، أما اذا كنت تريد استخدام DEM لعدة مرات وعدة مشروعات فمن الافضل أن تحمل download الملف المطلوب ليكون جاهزا للاستخدام علي جهازك عدة مرات دون الحاجة للموقع و للانترنت.

والله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## القولون العصبى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته يارب تكون بخير يادكتور عندى مساله واحترت فيها عند جهاز ترمبل geo xt ومش فاهم طريقه عمله واستخدتمه مع برنامج terrasynce او برنامج gps pathfinder office
ياريت تفيدنى يادكتور انى ازاى استغل الجهاز ده وانا اسف انى باتكلم فى موضوع تانى غير موضوع حضرتك بس عشمى فى ربنا وفى حضرتك انك تفيدنى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## القولون العصبى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يادكتور جمعه انا عارف ان وقت حضرتك ديق بس انا فى شد الحاجه لسؤالى عن جهاز ترمبل geo xt وكيفيه العمل به بارك الله فيكم واتشرف ان اكون تلميذك لكى انهل من بحر عظائك الدائم والمستمر لمهندسينا فى الوطن العربى وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## elkreem2 (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور وبارك الله فيك ورحم والديك ورزقك الجنه


----------



## على صالح السيد (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم كنت ببحث لو من الممكن ان احمل نموذج ارتفعات لمنطقة ضغيرة فى حدود 30الف متر مربع هل من الممكن جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى كامل عثمان (23 يناير 2012)

د جمعة داود قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 41072
> 
> أما بعد ذلك فيمكننا التحكم في الملف المطلوب تصديره ، فكمثال إذا كنا نريد حفظ بيانات منطقة معينة وليس كل المنطقة الجغرافية التي يغطيها الملف الحالي فيمكننا الدخول في قائمة Export Bounds وتحديد حدود المنطقة المطلوب تصديرها من خلال أمر Lat/Lon (Degrees).
> 
> ...



جهد مشكور ومتميز
ممكن مساعدتي في حل مشكلة لي احتاج لتحويل خارطة ارتفاعات بصيغة hgt الى raster بصيغ dem - bil تتم عملية التصدير من برنامج كلوبال مابر بنجاح بعد ان اقوم بتغيير نظام الاحداثيات الى utm وعند فتح الخريطة ببرنامج arcgis تقرأ الخريطة ارتفاعات low-hight صحيحة لكن بمجرد تصدير الصيغة الى image لاشتقاق الشبكة النهرية تبدا بقراءة ارتفاعات خيالية ويتغير نظامها الاحداثي من utm الى nad ومن 38n الى 15n ارجو المساعدة منكم ومن باقي الاساتذة مع التقدير


----------

